# Rant. Dogs in Pickup truck beds.



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Alright. This one gets me as pissed off as seeing a Dog in a car parking lot in the middle of the summer.

I pull out of Menard's the other day, see a guy w/ his 2 Labs in the pickup truck bed. Ok, guy is a complete idiot. Hopefully he at least doesn't think he's gonna take the exit onto I-94(freeway in Michigan that connects Detroit and Chicago and every city in between).....yep, he takes the exit at about 60 miles/hour w/ the Dogs just walking around the truck bed. 

I swear, you would have to have ROCKS for brains to think this was ok. The guy had a beautiful new pickup truck w/ stickers that indicated he was a hunter...so I'm assuming they were his hunting Dogs...so I know in some warped way, his Dogs are at least of SOME importance to him. 

But I cannot, for the life of me, understand how ANYONE, even the most stupid in our society, would EVER think it was ok and safe to do this?

Someone help me understand Dogs in Pickup trucks. Tell me its really not as bad as I think. Show me the other perspective. I'm trying here.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Let's put his kid back there next time, see if he tries the same thing... -.-


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Its totally unsafe. Dogs can so easily be killed by unkowing people's stupidity! One nice bump and there go the labs. And 60 miles per hour! Jeez wheres a cop when you need one? Not only for speeding but for the dogs sake! Thats illegal! Guess his dogs are disposable! But the sad part is he probably doesn't know he's doing anything wrong!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I guess it depends on where you live, but I live in Texas and it is not illegal here. I am not saying that makes it okay, but it makes me really mad, too. But it is perfectly legal. I have never understood how people can do that. Hunting is a really big deal here too, but most of the hunters actually have decent permanent kennel type enclosures on the back of their trucks. Most of the people you see doing it around here are just the good old boy farmer types. My guess is a lot of them are the ones that see their dogs as "just dogs". If something happens to them, they will just get more. No biggie, cause it's just a dog. Ugh, I can't stand it!!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Wags, that was the ONRAMP!

He was heading onto a freeway where he was probably gonna go 80 miles/hr. 


I see this ALL THE TIME. 

Sadly, I constantly see things like this that prove that stupidity knows no boundaries in our world. 

I've thought about writing up a letter to put on people's windows when they do this...nothing inflammatory.... just lie and give them a sob story how I lost a Dog once letting him in the back of my truck-- "don't let this happen to your guys." 

Hey, at least it might make some of them wake up. 

Fools.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

A few years ago, I saw a pickup on I-20 doing about 75MPH. In the back, across the bed, next to the cab was a couch. Lying on the couch was a black lab.

One of my son's friends was carrying his Golden in the back of his pickup when the dog decided to jump out to his death.

I just don't understand how some people can be so dumb.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I guess what is hard for me to understand is this...

I like to rank things in terms of level of stupidity of 1(not so dumb)-10(stupidest, all things considered). 


*feeding Pedigree Dog food... maybe a 5 or 6 due to the relative nature of the culture we live in. Some people just don't KNOW and the marketing is damn good. 

*Smoking cigarrettes...maybe a 7 or 8. tough habit to kick. I get it. 

*Putting your beloved best friend(s) in the back of a moving pickup truck going 80 miles per hour down a freeway? For me, its a 10. It scares me what ELSE you think is ok in your life. Really.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> *Smoking cigarrettes...maybe a 7 or 8. tough habit to kick. I get it.


Yeah, I get it, too, but you forget that they were stupid enough to start smoking in the first place. 



But yes, I do agree that putting dogs in the back of a pickup truck without any kind of restraint is stupid. When I was a kid, we rarely ever took our dogs anywhere that wasn't a walkable distance, but when we did, my dad made SURE to tie them securely to where they couldn't move more than half a foot. That meant they couldn't even TRY to jump out, and even then, my dad drove extra careful, because he knew we had the family dogs in the back.

Personally, if I ever have a truck and put my dogs in the back of it, they're going in crates, and the crates are going to be fastened in some way, shape or form, because I'd be afraid of the crates bouncing out, or sliding around, or the tailgate opening, or something little and paranoid like that.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

People are so stupid. A few weeks ago there was a border collie type dog in the back of a truck basically having a panic attack, it was RACING from side to side of the truck, I was so worried it was going to fall out or jump out.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

kevin bradley said:


> Wags, that was the ONRAMP!
> 
> .


UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! frustrating for sure! Disposable animals! 

Hmm I did at one time have sticky paper that had a woman on it giving the California salute! Gee a nice written note on that would have come in handy for that truck driver LOL!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Frankly I think anyone who lets their dogs ride in vehicles without a crate is an idiot, even if it's inside the car.

When I lived in Seattle, I would drive, daily, from Seattle to Portland. One night, on the way back to Seattle, there was a huge back up due to an accident. When I finally drove past the accident I saw a small, dark blue car, the passenger side basically ripped off, the occupants still inside but their dog, a little chihuahua, was thrown from the vehicle and landed on the road in front of them, about 50 feet away, dead.

Always put the dogs in crates, or, at the very least, have a seat belt for them, (not the best but better than free roaming), because these people think they can drive. Maybe they can, but OTHERS cannot!

In response to why people let their dogs roam around in the back of a pick up truck? I know the mentality because a lot of my co-workers have this mentality. First of all, they believe beating their dogs in to submission is the right way to train, ("You have to let them know who's boss"), they believe that punishing the dog after the fact will teach the dog, (no matter how many times I try to tell them that the dog does not know why they are being punished since it's AFTER the fact, they insist the dog does know because it gets a "guilty" look on its face if it does it again), and they believe that dogs do not belong in the car or truck. They have "trained" their dogs to "obey" them and they won't jump out of the truck.

If something happens, yes, the mentality is, "I'll just get another dog because that one was stupid."

As for smokers, hey, we know it's stupid....but let's not attack everyone right now.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Ironic.

I'm watching TV last night and Chevy has a lovely new commercial out.... preaching the "American Dream" and what do they show? .....

A beautiful yellow lab in the back of a new Chevy Pickup truck. 

Sometimes.....................:frown:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I was on a american bulldog forum, and they posted an article, about a sick bastard driving a truck with his dog tied to his bumper. The idiot tied his dog to the bumper, got drunk, forgot and drove away. Miraculously the dog survived, but with major injuries. He's in an awesome rescue now, that is taking excellent care. The crazy thing is, after being tortured, he still is excepting the hand of humans. He's not aggresive at all, they even have a video showing him licking the rescue workers. I would have posted the article and video, but I didn't think it was important to see them. There pretty gruesome and will only get you  I think this should be treated as a felony, with mandatory jail time. People should also never be allowed to own a pet again. These poor animals look to the owner to protect them and there just let down:frown: I know the topic is dogs in pickup beds, but these are idiots too:biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Cast,

Its a testament to the beauty of our best friends, their ability to forgive and forget and live life to the fullest without bitterness. 

Humans could learn alot....


I'd lock that sick bast. up forever... lucky I'm not a Judge or Prosector. I'd get labelled as a animal rights nut REAL quick.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

My husband and I always speed up to get away from these type of drivers just so we dont have to see it if something bad happens like the animal falling out. Just pure stupidity.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree that humans can learn alot ahahahahaahaha. I don't understand why your labeled an animal rights nut, just because you believe animals have rights. They cant's speak for themselves and are being taking advantage of all the time. Kinda of sounds like what happened to the indians and whats going on with the south american indians now Don't get me wrong, I'm not against hunting. My best friends are hunters. I think one of the major problems is habitat loss. I think hunters would agree on that. You cant hunt if there is no game left.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Cast,

I'm not saying I think we SHOULD be labelled as animal rights nuts...


but I tell you what... go run for office and spend more than 5 minutes talking about anti chain enforcement for Dogs, stiff penalties for animal abusers, shelter requirements in the winter....

and watch how you get attacked from many.

I'm not saying I care what these jerks think, but in our political system, lawmakers can't even mention that they want to fight for the rights of animals. they will immediately get labelled a nut job. Can they pass quiet bills in Congress to help?...sure. But it has to be quiet and subtle. 

Pisses me off. Just once, I'd like to see someone running for office talk about better treatment for animals as a component of their platform.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I agree 100% Didn't mean to get you fumed, I have that effect on people ahahahaha They also like to pass bans quietly and subtle. 

"Breed Specific Legislation (BSL) 

BSL Passed - McFarland, Kansas Passed BSL against the following breeds:
American Pit Bull Terrier
American Staffordshire Terrier
Staffordshire Terrier
Bull Terrier
Rottweiler
Dogo Argentino
Presa CanarioVizla
Dogue de Bordeux
Cane Corso
Wolf
*(and any dog resembling the above named breeds)*"

My dog is the sixth dog down on that list. It's the owners, not the breed why the dogs become aggressive! The Dogo Argentine is a hunting dog. Idiots try to breed fighting into them and they get a bad name. Think about it, how can a hunting dog be a fighting dog. Dogs hunt in packs. If they were fighting dogs, they would kill each other. When he's not outside, my dog is a big couch potato. He's excellent around little kids and other dogs. He even lets my sisters lab, beat the hell out of him. They play-fight a lot. It's fun to watch. This legislation is stupid. The bad owners should be banned, not the poor dogs. They tried to pass this crap near me, but luckily it failed. It would not of effected me anyway, but I'd hate to see it pass.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> Frankly I think anyone who lets their dogs ride in vehicles without a crate is an idiot, even if it's inside the car.
> 
> As for smokers, hey, we know it's stupid....but let's not attack everyone right now.


Yeah, I know it's stupid, but you fit a crate into the back seat of my car for two Siberian Huskies. -.-


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Yeah, I know it's stupid, but you fit a crate into the back seat of my car for two Siberian Huskies. -.-


Same here! LOL! :biggrin: Duncan's crate is a Great Dane sized crate. Don't think I could fit that into the back of my SUV, plus one for Lucky. Also I wonder how people with multiple big dogs would do it....

However, they are secure in one area of the car and aren't allowed to bounce around in a crazy manner.

And don't even get me started on dogs in the back of a truck.....OR BSL!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Cast, you didn't upset me...just passion :redface::biggrin:


I know what you mean about this breed specific garbage. 

I have a friend w/ a Pit and see him quite often. Until now, I've not spent much time around Pits/Bully breeds(I don't care for the term, but whatever)....I will tell you, he is one of the most wonderful Dogs I've ever been around. The poor guy came off the street and is scared of his own shadow.... I'd be shocked to see him hurt anyone. EVER.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

That's great your friend rescued the poor boy off of the street! I rescued my boy from a use to be reputable breeder. She use to be a top breeder, until she got involved in drugs. Than she started breeding them as fighting dogs. She was shut down twice by the aspca and rescues. I'm pretty sure she's done now. Out of her 30 something dogs, only 7 could be rescued. The others were too aggressive. I got my dog at 1.5 years. He never was out of A cage before that (not even to relieve himself). He didn't even know what stairs were. I had a 1.5 year old puppy. It was worse, because he was abused. It was alot of work, but I would do it all over again. In fact, I'm thinking of rescuing another, when I move. Maybe I'll even foster more :biggrin: Not to get too far off the thread, some people really suck ahahahahaha


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

love those stories, Cast. 

making a difference, one beautiful rescue at a time. nothing more gratifying.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Yeah, I know it's stupid, but you fit a crate into the back seat of my car for two Siberian Huskies. -.-


Hey, I bought an SUV to accommodate my dogs better. 
And do you think a Goliath crate (dane sized) is gonna fit in there? pfft. Not even CLOSE. It's nearly as tall as me. 
I can't fathom what kind of vehicle it would take to accommodate a crate for each of my dogs. 


Admittedly, my dogs are in the car uncrated almost every day. Would I DREAM of putting them in the back of a pickup? Heck no. Would I feel awful if I were in an accident, and one went flying through the windshield? Absolutely. About as bad as I'd feel if they were trapped inside, getting crushed or on fire.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Yeah, I know it's stupid, but you fit a crate into the back seat of my car for two Siberian Huskies. -.-


So how do you restrain them in event of an accident? You can always get a bigger car, too.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I gotta agree w/ Linsey on this one...

Do I restrain my Dogs INSIDE of the car? No. Should I? Yeah, probably. 


But I think we're talking night and day here... some may say I'm hypocritical, but I think we're talking level of stupidity here. INSIDE of a car vs. in the OUTSIDE of a truck bed? 

Not even close, in my opinion. 

Should we restrain them? Like I said, Yeah. We probably should.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> So how do you restrain them in event of an accident? You can always get a bigger car, too.


Oh yeah, on a server's wage with a $100,000 home loan on my credit? No, I can't.

Actually, I NEED a new car, because the one I have is a piece, and about to break down, but I can't afford one. So, getting a bigger car, meaning more expensive in gas mileage, more expensive in car insurance, and also another payment each month? I'd have nothing to put into savings, and nothing to pay for emergency expenses.

And for clarification purposes, I was pointing out the fact that you were being a bit hypocritical in posting that we shouldn't get down on smokers, yet getting down on half the people here who don't really restrain their dogs in the same post. It's just kind of offensive.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Oh yeah, on a server's wage with a $100,000 home loan on my credit? No, I can't.
> 
> Actually, I NEED a new car, because the one I have is a piece, and about to break down, but I can't afford one. So, getting a bigger car, meaning more expensive in gas mileage, more expensive in car insurance, and also another payment each month? I'd have nothing to put into savings, and nothing to pay for emergency expenses.
> 
> And for clarification purposes, I was pointing out the fact that you were being a bit hypocritical in posting that we shouldn't get down on smokers, yet getting down on half the people here who don't really restrain their dogs in the same post. It's just kind of offensive.


Well, I'll say this and that will be the end of my contribution to this particular thread: Funny, I felt the same that some would put down the personal choice of others and yet not restrain their dogs in their cars.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, this thread is not about smokers, or people with dogs INSIDE cars in the first place, so let's not bicker about that.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Alright, this thread is not about smokers, or people with dogs INSIDE cars in the first place, so let's not bicker about that.


Exactly!!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> Its totally unsafe. Dogs can so easily be killed by unkowing people's stupidity! One nice bump and there go the labs. And 60 miles per hour! Jeez wheres a cop when you need one? Not only for speeding but for the dogs sake! Thats illegal! Guess his dogs are disposable! But the sad part is he probably doesn't know he's doing anything wrong!


going 60 on a turnpike is far from illegal...most speed limits are 65...and most people go 85.

and if he's a hunter i doubt he cares about his dogs.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> going 60 on a turnpike is far from illegal...most speed limits are 65...and most people go 85.
> 
> and if he's a hunter i doubt he cares about his dogs.


I believe that's when Wags was under the impression this was on an OFF ramp, rather than an ON ramp. 

On an OFF ramp, speed limits are much lower. 


Either way, dog in pickup truck bed= unacceptable.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I believe that's when Wags was under the impression this was on an OFF ramp, rather than an ON ramp.
> 
> On an OFF ramp, speed limits are much lower.
> 
> ...


That is what I thought exactly~ Thankyou! Bad Driver~Poor Dog!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

guys, yes, it was an onramp.

And to the poster who seemed offended at my reference to smoking being "stupid"....

after losing a Grandfather --and-- Father to smoking(and drinking), I feel I've earned the right....


----------

